# Algae eaters and live plants



## Guppies (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok so I don't have mone for a filter right now so i was wondering....

If i just got some algae eaters and a live plant or two would i be able to just have the tank like that until i have the money for a filter and heater?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

It would be better to buy a filter, but if you could get a healthy population if plants, that would work alongside a simple filter setup, but it takes a while to start a population. What size tank and what's your budget as of right now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guppies (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm pretty sure the tank is 30 gallon and i have 5- dollars at the moment and the tank only has gravel and water ( 1/2 full de-chlorinated) and 1 clam just no fish or plants yet.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

something to think about with plants.....plants do produce oxygen ; but only when the lights are on.......when the lights are off they " use " oxygen...


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no clue about filters but for most fish you really do need a heater


----------



## dereklawler (Mar 4, 2013)

The most effective way of using algae eaters to help you keep algae low in your tank is to add different types of algae eaters, because not all eat the same algae, nor from the same type of surface.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No filter, keep the fish load as low as possible, don't add algae-eaters. Algae poop is future ammonia just like fish-food-fed poop.


----------

